# Aires Virgins heading for Italy



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Over the past 10yrs or so we’ve done France and Spain with car & caravan. Usually we’ve travelled direct, quickest route regardless of cost as we normally have exactly 2 weeks off work. Then less travelling made us 10 nights on ONE site. Arriving drained and cramped up (family of five).

However, we’ve still had a good holiday. But this year gonna be different. This years gonna be great !!!!!

The 2 eldest kids (now 21 & 18) are staying at home, motorhome has replaced caravan and we have a fantastic 23 days off work. 

We didn’t want to go anywhere were we’ve been before, so after endless discussions, we’ve decided to head for Italy. And after hours of searching MHF, we have decided to follow Rapide561’s advice (in fact thinking about it, this site could have a whole forum dedicated to his Italian advice) and will be going Calais, Dunkerque, Lille, Luxembourg, Metz and through Epinal to Mulhouse.

Right so ferry is booked and due to arrive Calais (Sunday 15th July) at ridiculous o’clock. So will be bedding down there for night (and probably most of morning). Then the plan is that we should arrive Charmes Aire about 430pm. 
First question – As we are Aires Virgins, is this to late too arrive; do we need to be there earlier? 
Peejays Miniguide to Aires is a tremendous. But every little helps.

Any other advice or help on this Aire (or similar) would be fantastic. Or is there somewhere else around that area (RN57) that would suffice for a stopover. I know Rapide561 has said there are 100’s of places to stop along RN57, but does anyone have a particular favourite? Or more so, where not to stop? 

Next morning, we plan to move into Switzerland (then stop for a few days around or near Lucerne area (again favourite places anyone???) 
Then down towards St Gotthard Tunnel, heading for Milan and a few days stop at Lake Garda (southern end). 

Righto – where to next??
Aiming to go across to the Italian East Coast, first stop (Rimini area) staying a few days or so at a few different places (probably realistically working our way down only as far down as Pescara and then crosscountry to West side and coming back up again to Genoa. We don’t want to stay anywhere any longer than 3 night before moving on and are aiming for sites with direct beach access or as little walking as possible to the beach.

Returning home totally different route (my other half has always wanted to go through the Mont Blanc tunnel) so that’s the way back.

How hot is the weather at this time of year (July/beginning of August)? 
Is East coast hotter than West? 

We’ll be armed with SatNav, maps, Aires De Services Guide, Camperstop (just ordered it from Vicarious Books (as my French is crap) laptop, camera and aircon (Didn't have this is caravan)  

Nine weeks tomorrow, that’s 63 days before we leave. 
Can’t wait, it’s gonna be great. Opps think I’ve already said that.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a lovely itinerary Moonlight.

I'm just about to add Campeggio Citta di Milano and Camping Serenella, Bardolino ( Lake Garda) to the campsite database and would recommend both of those. Both have very good public transport outside the site and the latter - like many along the lake- is convenient for buses to Verona, Padua and even Venice.

We stayed at Camping International Lido in Lucerne and, while it was OK for a night halt ( this was 12th April this year) I wouldn't go overboard about ti and bet it is very crowded in summer. Camping Paradiso del Lago on Lake Lugarno at Melano, was nicer.

If you stop at Venice then Camping Fusina -see peejay's review in the database- was just right and we enjoyed a few days there and found it very convenient for water transport to Venice as well as having a very good view across the lagoon. ( Thanks peejay for a very good recommendation)

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My advice is to aim or limit yourself to around 200 / 250 miles a day [unless you want to drain your own internal batteries . . obviously, if you take toll roads you'll cover more ground quickly or if you use the [free] main roads you'll not be by-passing some towns / villages and this will slow you down + you'll want to stop for coffee / meals . . . 250 miles is in my opinion tops per day comfortably.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Moonlight said:


> Aires Virgins heading for Italy


I did wonder if "Airy Virgins" ought to be moderated, but then read it again correctly. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Maybe I should have put Novices.  Sorry to give you a shock Dougie.

Don’t worry, we will be limiting ourselves to mileage. Apart from the first real day, (Monday) we’d like to get a bit of milegage under our belt. That’s sort of why we’re looking to Charmes. After that travelling intends to be based on around 2½-3 hours or so between sites. (Less if possible) I don’t intend spending half my well deserved holiday inside the motorhome. Planning to arrive at site/s before dinner, therefore all our day can be spent enjoying whats around us.

Thanks for recommendations Grizzly. Our son (11yrs) loves waterparks (and seeing as though there’ll be only him) this may be a good idea before heading off to Lake Garda. 
Just checked out the site and at Città di Milano you are entitled to a 40% discount on the entrance ticket to the "Aquatica" aqua park just next door. Even better. 

And Camping Serenella ticks every box for us. I’d already saved this site in my favourites. And a personal recommendation puts it towards the top of the list. Thanks for that. 
I’m sure I’ve read somewhere that the east side of Garda is better than west, in terms of less shear drops at the side of the road. Could someone verify this for me?

Although scenery is great I’m afraid I don’t get to see much of it as my head is buried in a pillow. It absolutely terrifies me especially if there are no barriers.  

Camping Paradiso del Lago, looks like paradise and is probably worth a few more miles that day when compared to Camping International Lido in Lucerne. This site didn’t come across as appealing (it that’s the right word) what I probably mean is – not enough pictures.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi

The Epinal route is OK, but you lose a fair amount of time going via Bussang the next day.

My preference is via Strasbourg. If you look at a post entitled "toll free and cheap diesel" there is more info there. (My username but I forget which section I put it in LOL)

Calais to the camping at Obernai is about 400 miles. If you can do a good hour and get just past Lille that would be a tremendous help for the next day.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Moonlight said:


> And Camping Serenella ticks every box for us. I'd already saved this site in my favourites. And a personal recommendation puts it towards the top of the list. Thanks for that.
> I'm sure I've read somewhere that the east side of Garda is better than west, in terms of less shear drops at the side of the road. Could someone verify this for me?
> .


Camping Serenella comes under the ACSI 14 euro /night scheme - though not sure about the dates for your trip. If you pay E 19 / night you can have a pitch down at the edge of the site next to the lake. We did this and it was well worth it. It is a lovely 10 minute cycle ride along the lake into either Bardolino ( real stage-set village - where the wine comes from) or to Lago del Garda in the other direction. I'm not a cyclist but it is flat and traffic free both ways so well worth it. There is a small beach running along the edge of the site and the sunsets across the lake are to die for ! There are masses of water parks and attractions along the lake side road.
There is no steep drop at all. The road runs alongside the lake.

If you go to Lugarno then be aware that the railway and motorway run alongside the edge of the site and there is daytime noise from them. I'm normally quite sensitive about such noise but oddly did not find it a nuisance. Rather it was quite fascinating watching the lorries go by from every part of Europe. It was quiet at night. Again this is an ACSI 14 E site. You can pay extra for a lakeside pitch. We did not as the ACSI pitches were only 2 rows back from the lake and there was no-one in front of us. This might not be so in summer however. You are advised ( Caravan Club book) not to go for a pitch in front of the bar/restaurant ! This is inside the site proper. We were in the field beside the lake - still protected by a barrier.

If you fancy a stop at Nancy on the way ( N57) then we liked Campeole Le Brabois which is reviewed in the database. Very good public transport from the site entrance to town.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda roads*

Hello

Sorry missed that part...

The road along the lake - the SS45 (The Gardasena) does have some tight spots and drops along the north western part - close to Limone.

Along the east, south and south west, no probs at all.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Moonlight said:


> Camping Paradiso del Lago, looks like paradise and is probably worth a few more miles that day when compared to Camping International Lido in Lucerne. .


NB The two sites are on opposite sides of the St Gottard tunnel. Usually you can drive straight through that with no problems but we have been stopped for hours waiting to go through in convoy if there have been problems. Bear this in mind and be prepared to stop earlier if you check with the motorway service stations and find there are hold ups going through the tunnel. The service stations usually display the information or can tell you what is going on.

If you have not done this route before then also be aware that you get into lanes before the tunnel. One lane is shown for lorries and one for cars. No option for motorhomes shown. DO NOT get in the lorry lane ! If you do you will have to wait as they are only allowed to go through in batches and so have to wait.

G


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> My advice is to aim or limit yourself to around 200 / 250 miles a day [unless you want to drain your own internal batteries . . obviously, if you take toll roads you'll cover more ground quickly or if you use the [free] main roads you'll not be by-passing some towns / villages and this will slow you down + you'll want to stop for coffee / meals . . . 250 miles is in my opinion tops per day comfortably.


good advice anymore and you take the relaxation out of the driving.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi moonlight;

Going back to the French part of the journey - Charmes is a good 350mls from Calais, its a long drive but we've done it before no probs. Don't worry too much about arriving late at the aire, theres nearly always somewhere to squeeze in but obviously you probably wont get the best spots by the canal. There is another aire a few miles down the road at Thaon Les Vosges if you prefer, we might try this one on our trip to Italy this year.

Have a great holiday.

pete


----------

